# Midweek clubs or cycling buddy - West London



## lazytyke (8 Jan 2017)

Newly retired (redundant !) and looking to do more midweek cycling. I have a great bike buddy for weekends, but find not much around mid week. Anyone know of any good clubs or fancy joining me on the odd weekday ride. Based in West London, ride both uprights and recumbents - not racy but like doing reasonable length rides 25-75 miles (with plenty of tea and cake stops !)


----------



## A1Se16 (17 Jan 2017)

Hi, not a weekday ride but if you're looking for a ride this weekend your welcome to join the London Clarion Cycling Club ride to Essex this Saturday about 40 miles round trip. Details on the London Clarion cycling club Facebook page.


----------



## lazytyke (19 Jan 2017)

Cheers - I'm sorted on most weekends, but will keep an eye on your page


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2017)

Any local club will have loads of cyclist riding midweek.


----------



## BlueFox (19 Apr 2017)

You could try the Central London Outdoor Group ("central" is a misnomer) a YHA-affiliated club for people living anywhere in London. Mixture of walking, cycling, trips away, kayaking, whatever. Plenty of mid-week cycle rides, walks and other stuff: http://www.clog.org.uk. The rides are at the easier end of your range - mainly 20 to 35 miles with lots of stops to look at things.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 May 2017)

Check out central london ctc

They do thursday rides which make good use of offpeak oyster fares.

http://www.centrallondonctc.org.uk/rides


----------

